# Composers nationality from music?



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Is it possible to guess a composer's nationality from their music? IS it easier in the past where people had less mobility ? Today we've had Glass , Riley etc..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes! Sometimes I've been a stand-in for some coworkers in their game of "Kontrapunkt", classical music guessing game, which was a TV show in Scandinavia from the 60s. My buddies calls it "Kontrapils"...You're allowed to ask yes/no questions and country is one of the first I would ask. F.ex. "Is it from eastern Europe?". In our game, all participating have their turn playing a piece and we make 1st round easy. Then after a pils we make it harder! I'm not really in their "clan", just step in if anyone can't show. They even travel to see famous orchestras...
Cheers!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

sometimes in the past, but I doubt it for contemporary


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

I used to play a variation of that game with my daughters when they were little - as a means of getting them familiar with classical composers. I'd put on a piece of music, then ask them to try identify its country of origin. They became adept at differentiating say, Russian from Czech, French from German, Italian, etc.

The next stage of the game was to pick the period and "drill down" from there until they identified the composer. I admit I kept it fairly mainstream. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

aussiebushman said:


> I used to play a variation of that game with my daughters when they were little - as a means of getting them familiar with classical composers. I'd put on a piece of music, then ask them to try identify its country of origin. They became adept at differentiating say, Russian from Czech, French from German, Italian, etc.
> 
> The next stage of the game was to pick the period and "drill down" from there until they identified the composer. I admit I kept it fairly mainstream. It was a lot of fun.


:O i want you as my parent.


----------

